# picking/finding festivals



## buckscent (Nov 28, 2011)

So what is the best way to find festivals in your state or surrounding states, I have a couple of websites that I look at but they have none of the 2012 festivals up yet.   I am really want to crank up my festival jobs this comming year.  Thanks


----------



## roller (Nov 28, 2011)

Here in Louisiana they are usually listed with the State Ag. Dept.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 28, 2011)

First off..  it would help if you would update your location in your profile so that people could see where your from and then they could give you some feedback...  that would help tremendously...  thanks and good luck finding what your looking for


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

Updating your location will help us find resources to assist you. Also - please let us know what it is you do at these festivals so we can steer you in the right direction


----------



## buckscent (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry all.  I have updated my profile.  I am in Alabama and lookign for festivals in Alabama, Mississippi and Tennesse.  Thanks!!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

Buckscent said:


> Sorry all.  I have updated my profile.  I am in Alabama and lookign for festivals in Alabama, Mississippi and Tennesse.  Thanks!!




What is it you want to do at these festivals?  BBQ - sandwiches - sausages and do you have a food vendors lic?  

Here is a link to festivals in Alabama in 2012 - What I did was go to Google and enter "Festivals in Alabama 2012" and I got a whole page of responses. This seems to be the best of the links 

http://www.festivals.com/alabama.aspx

Hope this helps


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 29, 2011)

Just getting in the door to one seemed to be the key to picking up more for us. We did our first one at the end of September and that has led to 3 more. It seems to me these festival organizers all know each other and travel to each others' to see what they have.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 29, 2011)

solaryellow said:


> Just getting in the door to one seemed to be the key to picking up more for us. We did our first one at the end of September and that has led to 3 more. It seems to me these festival organizers all know each other and travel to each others' to see what they have.


That was our experience too. We did sausages at festivals for a couple of years and started small then got into the bigger festivals. We had a real advantage in that our partner owned a deli and what ever we did not use he sold in the deli so we made a profit from the get go


----------



## buckscent (Nov 29, 2011)

We do a couple of festivals a year.  Our primary is BBQ samches but like mentioned it is hard to get into alot of festivals since alot of people already have the Q locked up.  We do alot of different things from BBQ to fried oreos.  That way if they don't need a BBQ then we can get in with something else


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2011)

Buckscent said:


> We do a couple of festivals a year.  Our primary is BBQ samches but like mentioned it is hard to get into alot of festivals since alot of people already have the Q locked up.  We do alot of different things from BBQ to fried oreos.  That way if they don't need a BBQ then we can get in with something else




OOOOH! Fried oreo's! OMG!!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 1, 2011)

Someone did deep fried butter at a festival in the midwest. I saw it on Good Morning America.  People are frying everything


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Fried Coke is always a good one.  My favorite is fried pies.


----------



## eman (Dec 3, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Fried Coke is always a good one.  My favorite is fried pies.




Meat Pies?


----------



## ecto1 (Dec 3, 2011)

eman said:


> Meat Pies?




I was thinking Fried Fruit Pies but fried meat pies might work at a festival.


----------



## supercenterchef (Dec 10, 2011)

lol...meat pies always work in Louisiana...ahh, the memories...


----------



## smokyjon (Jun 20, 2013)

you can always get online and check the chamber of commerce web sites for the different areas you would like to visit. They usually have a calendar of events with all needed info.


----------



## smokyjon (Jun 20, 2013)

I always see a bunch of fried "hippies" at festivals.Most of them are vegan. They might be tasty.....


----------

